# Happy Thanksgiving from the Great White North



## badss (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all,
Just wanted to wish everyone on the Forum a very Happy and safe Thanksgiving where ever you are ...from up here in Alberta Canada...its -20 and about 6 inches of snow and more on the way so if you are travelling in any conditions like we are havinig...take your time and be safe. Thanks everyone for all the sharing of info and the jokes. I've had some real good laughs here with all of you. I would really especiually like to thank LisaCSCO for giving me a tip on finding this site. Without her guidance I probrably would still be pondering over a smoker and may have never did it. I actually wanted to do this for years but it was with reading the forums and the encouragment and truly trusting in the wealth of knowledge that has led me and my son as well as my family into a new tradition...thanks again everyone...Happy Thanksgiving....BADSS


----------



## pescadero (Nov 22, 2007)

Right back to you Badss.  Hope you stay warm and have a great T' Day. (I know, it is ours, not yours)  I remember just how cold it gets up there.  Can you believe I paid good money to come up and sit in a dam frozen tree and watch for a deer to walk beneith me?   Sheesh !

Well, I did.  got one of those little suckers too.

Take care,   Skip


----------



## badss (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey skip,
I'll tell ya what...if you ever want to come up Deer hunting ...you are welcome anytime. They are like rabbits around here. Not uncommon to see 5 or 6 littering the highways (roadkill) from here to Edmonton and its only 2.5 hours away. We've got excellent hunting here and honestly when I found out what some of the guides around here are charging ...it is almost embarrasing.  I Live on the biggest body of water in our province ...so fishing is awesome as well. Check it out on a map ....its not that far dude. I'll be posting some pics of ice-fishing as well...want to fire up the smoker and do up a bunch of whitefish... Happy thanksgiving Skip.
Ray


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 22, 2007)

*Hey Ray, you need to move WAY down south, to Montana, its 20 above here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  2 inches of snow, I think its almost spring. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Enjoy your day tommorrow my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## msmith (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy thanksgiving to you and your family badss.


----------



## wavector (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and everyone else. Stay warm everybody and especially my friends up north, it's going to get rather chilly soon. Put another log on the fire.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy T day to all my American friends ... we're having a mixed bag of weather today ... rain, freezing rain, ice pellets and some snow later ...


----------



## badss (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi ya Terry,
Montana sounds good with weather like that. Must be some good sleddin around there without a doubt. Thanks Terry have a great day. 

Squeezy...sounds like yer gettin what we had last week. Was hard to walk never mind drive...everything was like a skating rink... funny how people don't slow down at all and wonder why we have so many wrecks. Could be a new poll..."how many body shops in Canada verses the US per capita" ... I bet we'd win that one hands down my friend! LOL. Have a great day guys...


----------



## glued2it (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy t-Day from green south!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 22, 2007)

Aint that the truth ... been listening all day to the radio ... even a burning truck this morning ... go figure!


----------



## dionysus (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my forum friends south of the 49th parallel. May you and your family have a safe and happy holiday. Also a special remembrance to those who are overseas protecting their families and can't be with them today.


----------



## richtee (Nov 22, 2007)

Another example of the fine job SMF does!  Glad to help, Badss. It's ALMOST as much fun as Q'in, yanno   ;{)


----------

